
Why bad technology dominates our lives by Don Norman - lazydon
https://www.fastcompany.com/90202172/why-bad-technology-dominates-our-lives-according-to-don-norman
======
slededit
People would rather have something new and unstable than refined but a little
out of date. That's the sole reason tech is "bad". Any company that decides
we're just going to focus on bug fixing is a dead company.

------
mrhappyunhappy
Interesting short read. As a UX designer I am often tasked at creating ways to
get people back into an app or a website. I feel like may never escape the
profit driven cycle that enables taking advantage of people’s attention. I
don’t enjoy that aspect of my job but bills must be paid.

~~~
BLKNSLVR
Asking a UX designer to 'make my app / website popular again' sounds like
something a soon-to-be-failed company would say.

Good content transcends bad UX. Good UX will never save bad content.

I think the "bills must be paid" philosophy goes all the way up the chain
though. We're most of us in that leaky boat.

------
PacifyFish
Capitalism rewards profitability above all else. For better or worse, a lot of
“bad tech” monetizes really well.

It ain’t perfect, but is there a better way to organize a large-scale society?

